# Luna Wolves Dreadnought



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm starting a dred For the Luna's.
Since he's Venerable should I paint him first company black or luna white?
I also have an Inferno and plasma cannons


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I suppose it depends on what the wounded marine was before he ended up in there from a fluff point of view.

Either would look cool.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i dont know...whatever would be most explainable fluff wise. if the vets are black then teh chances are a dred would be black too. its not the bog standard marines that become dreds, is it?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Black fits the best fluff wise but I'm really curious to see it in white for some reason. 

Plus some people might get confused and think its meant as a Black Legion Dread but you can't be bothered getting a proper one. If your going to have some Terminators in your company I woudl go with Black as it will fit in with them however otherwise I woudl go with the white.

But like others have said it will work either way from a fluff point of veiw. You made any decisions on what weapons your going to give him yet?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I've Decide to make him a Justerian and buy a reg forgeworld dred to make a white one.
I Think I can still use the arms that way for both and still have them look good.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

good choice, they look great. but yea, 1st company black for a dread, and a venerable, undeniable. you dont have an average marine suddenly becoming a dread, let alone a venerable dread. 1st company black all the way!


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Justerian extras


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

very nice!! great work eisenhorn. cant wait to see those claws and plasma cannon painted up


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking very good, really like the topknot. Did you get the idea from
the Horus Heresy art books?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

yeah using this pic as kind of a refernce
http://www.pa-sy.com/hhccg/images/justaerin.jpg


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

very nice, coming along well  paint those claws and ull be set!


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is my new go using abaddons topknot bulked out with g/s


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That new top knot looks a lot better I think, before it didn't have as much detail but tht one looks bang on.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

awsome stuff. i love the topknot. good job on bulking it out.

now you do know a dreadnought needs arms right..... :lol: 

what weapons are you equiping this dreadnought with?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

The new topknot does indeed look a lott better, spot on!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Much better topknot, the old one reminded me of a slug  ,

Nicely thought out model, looking forward to seeing the finished piece.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I fixed him


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks really good man, your plasticard additions work perfectly and the top knowt is perfect. All you need to do it highlight it and it will be finished.

I take back what I said about the black it looks really good.

Keep on going.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Very good. The plasticard definitly works and looks great. well basicaly what jacobite said. took the words outta my mouth!

Keep it up


----------

